# Hole Saw for easy installation of recessed can lights



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

I am in the process of a remodeling project that involves the installation of several recessed (in the ceiling) can lights. The lights are listed as 6 inch lights, but the size of the hole you have to cut to install the light can is approximately 6 and 1/4 inches. Are hole cutting saws available in this size? Most of the hardware stores I have visited only carry these saws in the larger sizes in even inch sizes.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If I remember right Lennox hole saws stop at 6". I would call a plumbing or electrical supply dealer to check 
on the larger sizes.


----------



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for responding.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

as long as we're on it, I saw one of those improvement shows where they mounted the hole saw inside of a larger shallow bowl that hugged the ceiling. most of the dust went in the bowl. maybe a problem since most mandrels are pretty short but it looked better than chewing drywall dust.


----------



## DaveHuber (Nov 12, 2009)

I recently did such a project.
RotoZip worked great. Fast, etc.
The circle cutter works just fine. I did about 15 holes as fast as I wanted to.
Had the RZ already, so it had the added benefit of FREE. 
Good luck.


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

A couple years ago I worked for a company installing home theater systems, and speakers. I ended up installing a ton of in-ceiling speakers, which go into 8" holes, or sometimes really annoying odd sizes , and clamp down like old work style electrical boxes. anyway, I tried hole saws, and hated the dust, tried this fancy tool made just for cutting circles in ceilings, it had two adjustable cutters that spun inside a big clear bowl, and connected to a vacuum ( what a monstrosity). it was heavy, uncomfortable, and it chattered and tore up the surrounding plaster like you wouldnt believe. in the end, I always found it faster, easier, and less aggravating to just get out a compas to draw the circle, then buzz around with a keyhole saw, when dust was an issue, I even strapped a vacuum hose to my forearm, worked great, and even with the exta weight it was better than these gadgets.

I guess if the dust isnt an issue, a holesaw is the easiest way to go, but I wouldnt spend my money on one unless I was putting up more than a dozen lights. by the time you get to hole #3 with a keyhole saw, you should be buzzing around them with no problem at all, may take you an extra 45 seconds per light versus the hole saw, and you avoid the annoying task of prying the plug out of the holesaw.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Milwaukee also makes a 6 3/8" recessed light hole saw, part number 49-56-0305. If you can not find one
locally, a google search brought up several sites that had them for sale. They jump from 5 3/8 to the 6 3/8
size, no 6 1/4 ", good luck with your lighting.


----------



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

The 6 1/4 inch measurement was rough. I have checked with the Lowe's electrical department and they carry a 6 3/8 inch hole saw for this task. The reason I would like to use a hole saw is that I have a case where thye house was sheeted with 1×4 tongue and grove pine with sheetrock over that. Trying to cut a clean circle with a saber saw was difficult on some of my previous projects.
Thanks again for all the inputs. Again I have proved that if I have a reasonable question I can get a lot of input on this site.


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a link to the one that I've used for remodeling jobs. It works really well, using the hole saw with one of those collapsible mixing bowls from a food store would probably do the same job, but wouldn't be clear.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re-check your measurement - in any event, as Dave says, Roto-Zip is the std tool of choice I believe. A mandrel based hole saw is excessive force and mess, which is going to be bad enough under best of circumstances. The Roto Zip is adjustable for any size.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Lots of recessed lighting trims are quite narror, but with 1/8" all the way around, you should be fine.


----------

